# Upload klappt, aber....



## Malarki (5. August 2005)

Hi,

also das uploaden funzt jetzt aber wenn mein Name auf der Seite steht sind meine Daten nicht da. LVL 0 und sonst nix. Aber BLASC stürzt nicht mehr ab. Kann mir jemnd weiter helfen. Bei mir hat es auch geholfen die anzeige optionen -> von Komplett auf Basic dann gings. Aber wie gesagt keine Infos zu meinem Char sind online.


----------



## Malarki (6. August 2005)

Hat niemand einen Tip für mich?


----------



## Malarki (7. August 2005)

Warum habe ich auf meiner Visitenkarte immer lvl 0 stehen. weiss das jemand?


----------



## Arit (10. August 2005)

Habe das gleiche Problem.
Bitte um Hilfe,
Arit


----------



## Nyana (15. August 2005)

Klickt mal Euer BLASC Symbol an und sucht nach einer Aktualisierung. Crowley hat letzte Woche wieder gefixte Dateien zur Verfügung gestellt.


----------



## Golgatar (16. August 2005)

Nyana schrieb:
			
		

> Crowley hat letzte Woche wieder gefixte Dateien zur Verfügung gestellt.


Kann nicht sein, letzte News war: "Umfragen rund um BLASC und die Webseite
vom 13.07.2005". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
SCNR, sollte nur mal ein Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl sein.


----------



## Zotti (21. August 2005)

bei mir das selbe problem, wird lvl 0 angezeigt!


----------

